# DVRs for sale on ebay by me.



## replaytv

I have a two Tivos with upgraded hard drives, to include a dual tuner Series 2, and single Tuner Series 2, and also a non TiVo DVR that doesn't have programing info, but has a DVD burner that you can edit the show on the hard drive before you burn it onto the DVD. 

They have all sold


----------



## replaytv

Why is it that I can't make my listing ineligible for international shipping?
Every time I click the button for 'no international shipping', then when I go back to look at it after I confirm that I am finished editing the listing, it still shows international shipping? Other changes _do _update.


----------



## MeInDallas

Every item that I see you have listed on Ebay shows it ships to USA only.


----------



## MeInDallas

What browser are you using? I always use Chrome or Firefox and it works. Internet Explorer I never use.


----------



## lpwcomp

Just exactly where outside the U.S. could these items be utilized?


----------



## replaytv

MeInDallas said:


> What browser are you using? I always use Chrome or Firefox and it works. Internet Explorer I never use.


I use Firefox. 
It seems to be error in the ebay software that shows it in my view when editing as shipping internationally, but doesn't show it when actually listed.


----------



## replaytv

I happy to say two of the DVRs have sold.


----------



## just_lele

What did you still have available? I'm looking for a S2 with lifetime and bigger than standard hard drive.


----------



## replaytv

All the single tuner series 2 TiVos with lifetime that I have have the standard 40 gig or 80 gig hard drive, but I have a non lifetime Series 2 Dual tuner that has a 186 hard drive that I could pull out and include if you know how to load the software on it.


----------



## just_lele

Sorry--I wouldn't know how to anything with it. I'm lucky I've been able to figure out how to hook up the tivo to work with AFN period. Thanks anyway! I appreciate it.


----------



## John Wilson

just_lele,
I sent you a PM.


----------



## 33602Kahuna

See ebay auction for item #300791335649.
The auction ends Saturday October 20th for a Tivo HD (upgraded to HDXL) with LIFETIME


----------

